# Can I... Make rose gold



## Drowningbodacius (Dec 9, 2012)

this is my first test melt and button ever. im so grateful to alll of the people who've helped me. Samuel-a, Lazersteve, SBrown, Butcher, Palladium, Noxx you guys expanded my mind and showed or told me the safest ways to do this hobby so after 4 months of light scraping and recovering(Lazersteve' Ap process for gold fingers & Samuel-a' technique for CPU Pins and refining) i melted my first button im soooo proud of myself!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 9, 2012)

Drowningbodacius 

Nice work.

That don't seems like very clean gold, but we all start that way, My very first glob of gold was only .2g with similar colors. you seems to have a good few grams to re-refine now and I truly envy you that you get to do this for the first time.
You are now hooked and there's no way out 8)


----------



## Drowningbodacius (Dec 9, 2012)

its not clean gold as it is rose gold i didnt swirl it enough for the Cu to properly mix with the au i think.
its funny my lust for gold started from finding a broken 24k necklace in a parking lot of one of the restaurants i work on, i went home and googled gold refining and i ran across your site first before i even found out about the forum. i saw your videos on youtube and love the chemistry side of metal refining so A BIG THANK YOU to you Samuel-a!! Your A number one in my book


----------

